# Swimming



## imagemaker46 (Aug 7, 2014)

These are from the Para Pan Pacific swimming championships in Pasadena going on this week.  Just playing around.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 7, 2014)

Nice work Scott!


----------



## AlanKlein (Aug 8, 2014)

Nice perspectives and close-ups.  I would have liked to see the mouths on #1 and #4.  Their expressions would have added to the shots.  Was #3 a swimmer?  It would have been great to catch him doing an activity; showing how a handicap can be dealt with in a really positive way.  Nothing stopping him.  Nice series of pictures; glad you posted them.  Alan.


----------



## AceCo55 (Aug 8, 2014)

Love #2 - hardly ever see a shot like that.
Really like the variety in this set.


----------



## Designer (Aug 8, 2014)

Heh-heh.  Your "just playing around" shots are better than lots of other photographers' earnest attempts.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Aug 8, 2014)

AlanKlein said:


> Nice perspectives and close-ups. I would have liked to see the mouths on #1 and #4. Their expressions would have added to the shots. Was #3 a swimmer? It would have been great to catch him doing an activity; showing how a handicap can be dealt with in a really positive way. Nothing stopping him. Nice series of pictures; glad you posted them. Alan.



The swimmer is a girl from Brazil. All the swimmers have a "disability" of some kind. I'll post a few images of swimmers, anyone that has never seen these people swim are usually blown away by what they have overcome to even get in the water.  Think about getting a pool with no arms and one leg, then figure out how to not only stay afloat, but race.  It's amazing to me.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Aug 8, 2014)

Here is some more swimming from today.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 8, 2014)

Sort of puts most of _our_ problems into perspective!


----------



## imagemaker46 (Aug 8, 2014)

tirediron said:


> Sort of puts most of _our_ problems into perspective!



Yes it does, every time I get to hang out with these kids.


----------



## GWR100 (Aug 9, 2014)

Through the 1980s I spent most of my photographic life in swimming pools and this and the first set are just brilliant, ---great sport photography,

Geoff


----------



## imagemaker46 (Aug 9, 2014)

GWR100 said:


> Through the 1980s I spent most of my photographic life in swimming pools and this and the first set are just brilliant, ---great sport photography,
> 
> Geoff



Thanks for all the kind comments. I tell a lot of people I just point the camera and shoot, and for a lot of what shooting swimming is, that's how basic it gets. My client puts no restrictions on how or what I shoot and gives me free run to be creative, this is why I enjoy shooting for them. I really enjoy being able to do this kind of thing, and work harder to come up with things that look different.  There are millions of swimming pictures out there, trying to separate them all takes more work, and working in an outdoor pool with these kids, it's just fun shooting.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 9, 2014)

imagemaker46 said:


> ...working in an outdoor pool with these kids, it's just fun shooting.


Nice!!  "Real" light for a change.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Aug 9, 2014)

Shooting swimming outdoors is the best you can have, it does present some minor challenges, with harsh shadows, but it does allow so many more opportunities to create dramatic images.  My next 2 meets this month are both outdoors as well. Life is good when the light is great.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 9, 2014)

imagemaker46 said:


> Shooting swimming outdoors is the best you can have, it does present some minor challenges, with harsh shadows, but it does allow so many more opportunities to create dramatic images.  My next 2 meets this month are both outdoors as well. Life is good when the light is great.


Looking forward to seeing them!  I shot BC Games swimming in Nanaimo last month....  craappppppppppppppy!!!!


----------



## imagemaker46 (Aug 9, 2014)

This is how the Mexican coach takes Christopher Tronco out of the pool.


----------



## annamaria (Aug 9, 2014)

Great photos!! I really like some of the angles.  This is really inspiring, makes our problems seem so small.  Thanks for sharing.


----------

